# WADDUP D00ds! Shout out from O-Town!



## LionShare (May 15, 2006)

Hey-ho Guys and Gals...Just found this site yesterday and thought I would post a shout out from a guy owning a Super Black SER 6MT from Ottawa. Good to see a large group of Alti SER owners on this board and I'm sure you will see me posting with answers and questions. I've gone a little crazy in terms of MODs for my car so I'll be updating my sigi and PICs to bring you up to speed real soon...I wanted to answer a few threads here but thought a quick hello before doing so was in order.

Cheers all! Happy modding! Long live the Alti SER!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just noticed this thread... welcome to the forums. hope you have a good stay!


----------

